# DLO Homedock HD



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with the DLO Homedock HD Ipod dock and if so could you give me some feedback on the item. Also, how does it compare to the Onkyo Ipod dock? My receiver is Onkyo Tx-SR876. Thanks, Dean


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is some reviews at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/DLO-DLA99901-HomeDock-Entertainment-Apple/dp/B001LOP874


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

*Onkyo Ipod Dock or DLO Homedock HD*

Thanks for the link. By the reviews, it looks like it has some major flaws. Does anyone have any feedback on Onkyo Ipod dock?


----------

